# freelance groom/horse sitters Devon



## tamsinkb (10 August 2015)

Hello all. I have recently moved to North Devon and am looking for some help with my 3 horses when I go away.  Does anybody have any suggestions as to where to look for a freelance groom or horse sitter.....or any recommendations? Many thanks Tamsin.


----------



## samstar (12 September 2015)

Where abouts in North Devon. I might be able to give you someone  if you are close enough to them


----------



## tamsinkb (14 September 2015)

I'm in Umberleigh... I hope I've  gound someone, but could  always do with a back up! Thanks


----------



## Exmooroutdoor100 (20 February 2020)

Hello, I know this was a while ago, but are you able to recommend someone? Thank you.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (20 February 2020)

There is a Facebook group called "The Nutty Nags" which you may find helpful in sourcing someone.

Hope this helps. 

I'm East Devon, so no help to you, sorry!


----------



## Exmooroutdoor100 (21 February 2020)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			There is a Facebook group called "The Nutty Nags" which you may find helpful in sourcing someone.

Hope this helps.

I'm East Devon, so no help to you, sorry!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your reply!


----------

